# Grand Lodge?



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2008)

How many times have to attended Grand Lodge?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 7, 2008)

well, once


----------



## Joey (Dec 8, 2008)

This was my first time...... There's so much to see and do..... It kind of makes your head spin if you've never been there before.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2008)

The majority of votes so far are first timers!


----------



## ravickery03 (Dec 8, 2008)

No zero option?


----------



## TexMass (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been to TX GL once.  I go to MA GL quarterly.  December 10 is our next meeting.


----------



## 4thgenPM (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been to GLoT 5 times as a voting member (3x as Lodge rep, 2x as PM) and it looks like 2009 will be my first time to miss it.  

For those who haven't been or maybe only go on Saturday for the elections, I strongly encourage you to go on Friday as well.  This is when most of the business (resolutions & recommendations) are truly handled.  For example, in 2006 on Friday we declared PHGLoT as being "regular," approved code books, and dropped the minimum age to 18.  All that was left for the larger crowd on Saturday was the election of the Grand Officers and officials.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 7, 2009)

ravickery03 said:


> No zero option?



Haha, yeah, I was looking for that one too.


----------

